# In honor of my friend who was killed by a drunk driver...



## Casey Edwards (Apr 2, 2012)

In August of 2011, Kevin Yates, one of my best friends brothers, at the tragic young age of 25, was taken from us due to the terribly irresponsible choice of a drunk driver. This impacted the all of us and the family very hard, as you could imagine, and so in reaction to this we decided to use our mourning and turn it into a positive message. Today, April the 2nd 2012, would have been is 26th birthday, so in his honor we have released a song that was close to him and means the world to his family in his remembrance.

While I'm no professional engineer, I did do my best arranging, recording, and performing everything you hear besides the vocals, so I hope you guys can all appreciate the hard work and message involved. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzAe3CcKKIY

EDIT: I should have posted this info before, sorry! A portion of the proceeds will go to fund the 1N3 organization that was founded to help people dealing with loss and to make people aware of the consequences of drinking and driving.

GET YOUR COPY IN iTUNES - http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/your-guardian-angel-single/id515210707

GRAB YOUR COPY FROM AMAZON - http://amzn.com/B007Q1FI8U

BUY A COPY AT CDBABY - http://cdbaby.com/cd/derekyatesandaliciahill

WANT A COPY FROM FB? - https://www.facebook.com/derekyates/app_155326481208883


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a very emotional piece. Really nicely done. The video work is well done, too.


----------



## Rob (Apr 2, 2012)

really touching, sorry for Kevin...


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Apr 2, 2012)

Making that wasn't easy, I know. Very touching and I'm sorry.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you Mike and Rob! Today was a very good day to celebrate his life and those he touched. We really hope to spread this message and help those in need or prevent any future accidents. Again, thank you very much for taking the time to watch and comment. Please feel free to share the video anywhere possible.

And remember to all who purchase the song, the profits will go to benefit the 1N3 organization started to help raise awareness to drinking and driving.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you Jeffrey, I really appreciate your sentiments. No, it wasn't easy, but worth every minute.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Apr 10, 2012)

We haven't been able to track any sales just yet, but just in case anyone has bought here let me thank you personally. 1N3 is a nonprofit organization and uses their funded money to do great things locally and abroad the U.S. Thanks again to everyone who has taken the time to listen and/or support.


----------



## Resoded (Apr 11, 2012)

I think you did a great job with the track. Sorry for your loss.


----------

